# Logo designing



## Walick (Aug 5, 2005)

hi,

Recently a new archery club has just been created in my school about a month ago and now the teacher who is in charge of the club wants me to design a logo for the club... 

Bad news is im having trouble making one and my teacher asked me to design and write the definitions of the logo. Up until now i've only made images that i think is nice or cool X_X 

help please...


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

What's your school colors?





~AK~


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

thats a good question, as well as the schools name or clubs name if it has one. also, do you have something in mind?? if you provide this info ill ask my GF to make some logos for you, she is at college studying to be a graphic designer, and she has some talent in that...


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

i like the idea of two arrows with massive broadheads that crisscross, im gonna burn that image into my next bow :wink:


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Let me know if I can help you


----------



## Walick (Aug 5, 2005)

uhhh... the post i wrote was done at 2 in the morning and i wasnt thinking straight lol 

anyway what i had in mind was that i wanted to know what a an archery logo should have, what shud it mean, i just had no idea...

but just in case some of u can gimme any suggestions i've uploaded my school's logo


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

I wish we could have an archery club at my school!


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yah, me too. They've tried, but unfortunately there just isn't enough interest. :sad: :sad: 




~Rogue~


----------



## Walick (Aug 5, 2005)

lol yeah i see the same problem here too... currenty there are only 23 members in our school club... at the first meeting there were over 200 students who attended the introduction but then after they knew the registration fee they all quit... it was only 20 ringgit (5 dolars ) :angry:


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

Walick said:


> lol yeah i see the same problem here too... currenty there are only 23 members in our school club... at the first meeting there were over 200 students who attended the introduction but then after they knew the registration fee they all quit... it was only 20 ringgit (5 dolars ) :angry:


$5 lol, people in my school pay like $20 mountain bike team outings, hockey team, but thats mostly for transportation and getting into areana and such.


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Why don't you give the guy with a shield a bow instead?


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Walick said:


> lol yeah i see the same problem here too... currenty there are only 23 members in our school club... at the first meeting there were over 200 students who attended the introduction but then after they knew the registration fee they all quit... it was only 20 ringgit (5 dolars ) :angry:


Trust me, having 23 members in a club is very good. Any club at my school doesn't even have that many in one club. Why do you have a registration fee? If it is not necesary to have a fee to enter I would just eliminate the fee. About the logo, I would have an arrow in the dragon..lol...No I'm jk I would eliminate the dragon and put like a target in the bottom space and then saying the club name in the same box. Then I would come up with a motto for the club and put it in the top box. Good Luck.

Tim Clark


----------

